# The Casio Edifice opinions!



## An631 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello everybody,
I was so happy to discover this forum for users who love watches, is a plenty of information in here and the community is wonderful, this is my first post, so I salute you all.

I recently ordered on amazon.co.uk a Casio Edifice EF-527L-1AVEF, I got it for 87 Pounds (133,75 USD equivalent) including delivery to Romania. The watch alone cost 75 Pounds (115 USD Equivalent)
I live in Romania so it will take some time till it gets here, but to be honest I have second thoughts now. What if I choose wrong?

I read on the internet that there are many fakes watches, including for this cheap Casio, and now I fear not to getting a junk because I know many copies are very well made, and even a trained eye can be fooled. Well, at least I got it from a big reseller (or at least they say so). I was wondering if some of you got in touch with such a replica (for my Edifice model) and what should I check?

Also, I wonder if there are users in here of this watch, and how the watch is working? Is a good quality one? What should I know about this Watch, I mean the good and the bad.. Any bad experiences?

To be honest I have some regrets right now, and I guess I took a decision in hurry, but to be honest is the only watch that I like and I can afford!

What I'm looking to a watch is the analogue cronorgraph (at least 1/20 sec precision), quartz driven, and the rotating scale to make calculation (like Breitling Navitimer etc..)... I love the small gradations and good reading.

If I change my mind, can you please recommend me a similar watch to this one? I dig the internet up and down all the day for alternatives, but I can't find something similar, and with a good price (similar to Casio Edifice).

Thank you very much.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

I've never heard of or seen fake Casio Edifice watches. Fakes generally are of higher end watches like Rolex Omega etc. If you want to look at an extensive range of Edifice models I suggest you look at them on ebay, there are literally hundreds to choose from, ranging from $50 to $500.

The Casio Edifice range is very popular here in Thailand and I think they offer great value for little money. I might add that the model you bought can be had on ebay for $109 including delivery.


----------



## An631 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey you may be surprised but they make replicas even of the cheap watches, but I really hope is not the case of this watch in particular.
Yeah I know about e-bay, but I'm living in Europe, and if you buy from ebay.com you must pay 24% TVA (a tax in my country) + 3% from the value of the product, so I must buy everything from Europe...On ebay.co.uk and amazon.co.uk they are a little more expensive because every European country has this tax that is different from country to country (Germany - 19%, Romania - 24% and so on...)
Thank you for the reply.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well I doubt if you are going to get a fake from Amazon, but if you compare everything about the watch once you receive it, against photos of a genuine model, I'm sure you will see any differences if it's a fake. If it was a fake (which I very much doubt) it's not going to have the finish and quality of the real thing. Thailand is the home of copy watches and believe me, even when you buy a $200 replica Rolex it doesn't stand up against the real thing.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I myself have been pleasantly surprised at how good these EDIFICE chronos look. Well, some of them. 
And they work just fine! 
But then, there's not a whole lot to go wrong. They're quartz, after all.

And THIS is why I think there are knockoffs.

The original is not at all out of reach for most factories to reproduce almost detail for detail - knockoffs already do that much and more for even harder to copy watches.
In other words, the average nameless "junk" chrono at the kiosk is ALREADY at the level of these Casios in terms of "craftsmanship" and precision.
Just about any factory that makes quartz watches can churn them out, literally, like pancakes, all the more because theses are NOT mechanical.

So, in the end I don't know just how much of a difference in quality there's gonna be between the original and the knockoff, when the original itself sells for under $150, at a brick-n-mortar store, no less.

I have one, and it's fine - fake or genuine.


----------



## Ether (Apr 3, 2012)

Ive recently bought an Edifice from Amazon (not one of their retailers) and im really impressed with it for the money. Not the one you have purchased but a chrono. Its well built, nice to wear and looks the business 

Casio Men's Edifice Solar Powered Analogue Watch EQS-500C-1A1ER With Resin Strap: Casio: Amazon.co.uk: Watches <-- this one for reference


----------



## Deeps (Jun 9, 2012)

Ether - I was looking at one of those (Edifice EQS-500D), but was worried about the paint chipping, how have you found yours?


----------



## An631 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes Chronopolis made a good point. I got my watch today, earlier than I ever thought. The impression was good from the beginning! Casio don't spend much on boxes and printed manuals, but the watch was strapped around a nice leather cushion with holes in it. The size of the watch is perfect for my wrist. Is not to big nor to tall and the leather strap feels good on the wrist. I actually have a problem with bracelets I don't like them to much. The reading is very good, you can read the hour from 2-3 meters with no problem (well depending of your sight) and the golden marks helps with that. The watch looks a little more expensive than it is. Has an elegant look but also sporty. I like the combination of colours and the accuracy of readings. I spent some time learning how to use the watch slide rule. Well to be honest this was the first reason when I stepped on this model. I like the Breitling Navitimer very much, but as I can't afford one, this Edifice has something similar with a Navitimer (or is just me?). I'm very glad with my Casio and to be honest at this price tag I had no other options for a watch. I stand up upon Accurist, Timex, Lorus, and another few other similar brands, but to be honest this Edifice worth the money in my opinion. I would recommend this watch to someone else? Yes! Why not?


----------



## rennaps (Mar 30, 2012)

Stop beating yourself up An631, i'm sure it will be fine and hopefully you might send us some pics of it when it arrives. i've recently had a minor operation and as part of an employment perk i was able to have it done privately, the surgeon who performed it was wearing an edifice when i saw him pre op, he seemed flattered that i'd noticed he had a nice watch on and took it off his wrist to show me it properly, he was thrilled to bits with it, and remember this guy could probably have easily afforded a rolex or top flight omega, but he said he saw this one and fell in love with it as i'm sure you will. Good luck!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

rennaps said:


> ... the *surgeon *who performed it was wearing an edifice... he was thrilled to bits with it, and remember this guy *could* probably have *easily afforded* a *rolex* or top flight *omega*, *but* he said *he saw this one and fell in love with it*...


"When a ma~an loves a wa~atch..."

Great story. Just sounds so... joyful and triumphant!

By contrast, when I hear about how someone saved for 3 years, eating only ramen and cheerios, to get his grail, well, good for him, but all I see is desperate livin'.


----------



## An631 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok, here are some pictures of the watch. I made a picture also with the "things" you'll find inside a Edifice like mine. 
Nice story about the surgeon, I don't doubt about it. Is a matter of what means a watch to somebody. Quartz watches are very precise and reliable. I don't know how precise can go a mechanical watch, but as I read on wikipedia the quartz do a better job in time keeping. Well I understand is about crafting and pinnacle mechanics in a classic watch, but I'm more on the practical side. A watch is a compromise like everything else. You must choose something closer to your ideal watch. 
I think brands like Casio should focus more on getting a few models on the market in each line, and try to give a little more personality to the watch.
Many big brands use Quartz as driving "force" but when you make like thousands of different shapes with the same functions, well I guess then the things are going bad.

Can anybody in here confirm me the "date setting" myth? I heard is dangerous for the watch with a date, to set it up when the date is changing because you can damage some gears inside. Is the same problem also with the quartz watches or only with the mechanical ones? In the manual of this watch says is better to avoid to change the date between 9pm and 1am but they don't say what can happen if you do it.

Also, you can play with the date back a forward or you must always set the date (and time also) in the ascending order, I mean, clockwise. 
Thanks.


----------



## An631 (Jun 3, 2012)

.


----------



## Soumodip Das (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi...An631....I am in a big problem u gotta hlp me out...ok here we.go....I live in india and I just ordered a casio ef527l watch from amazon.co.uk.....for 73£ and I am a bit worried about the product whether its gonna be genuine or fake what about u??u had ordered the same watch did you get a genuine one??is it performing well??by the way my product had no third party sellers involved...amazon.co.uk was the.seller...let me know about your delivery and experience please I am waiting


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Soumodip Das said:


> Hi...An631....I am in a big problem u gotta hlp me out...ok here we.go....I live in india and I just ordered a casio ef527l watch from amazon.co.uk.....for 73£ and I am a bit worried about the product whether its gonna be genuine or fake what about u??u had ordered the same watch did you get a genuine one??is it performing well??by the way my product had no third party sellers involved...amazon.co.uk was the.seller...let me know about your delivery and experience please I am waiting


Hi and welcome to the forum!
AFAIK - amazon does not sell fakes.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Casio makes good stuff bottom to top i am just sad they killed Oceanus for Ediface


----------



## kanzaki_reborn (Dec 17, 2012)

dfl3506 said:


> I've never heard of or seen fake Casio Edifice watches. Fakes generally are of higher end watches like Rolex Omega etc. If you want to look at an extensive range of Edifice models I suggest you look at them on ebay, there are literally hundreds to choose from, ranging from $50 to $500.
> 
> The Casio Edifice range is very popular here in Thailand and I think they offer great value for little money. I might add that the model you bought can be had on ebay for $109 including delivery.


Hello, I'm a newbie here.

There are a lot of fake/replica Casio Edifice watches here in the Philippines. It costs around Php700 (US $17.00). Please be careful in purchasing on ebay since these fakes probably are on ebay now as well.

I hate fakes...they suck bigtime


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Just typical buyer's remorse; nothing else to do while you wait but to second-guess yourself, right?

If you like the complex look and features of the watch, then I think it was a good call. Casio build quality is untouchable in this price range.

The slide rule bezel is a lot of fun too. Use it to calculate a tip next time you go out to eat, and your friends will have a good laugh.

The only thing I don't like about it is the fat hours hand, which will obscure the subdials quite a lot. It takes a lot of usefulness away from the chronograph. Maybe they set it up so that the hands move out of the way when the chrono is running? Some Citizens do this, and it is a sweet feature.


----------



## An631 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello dear friends, 7 months later and my Casio works perfectly! In the summer time in one month was 12 seconds ahead, now if you can believe me, I didn't set the time for 3 months and I use timeanddate.com ever time... Is working on second, Is like a miracle for me.. I don't know what's wrong.. Is very precise.. I had a problem this summer also, I cut some metal with a saw and some debris went to my glass and was damaged. If you look carefully you can see the places where the hot metal was in. Also has a small scratch because I tried to remove the debris with a metal blade and everything was wrong. I contacted my Casio dealership for service in my ****ty shameful country, but they said to me they don't have the replacement glass. I found some alternatives on the internet for my watch, but I don't have a good service in my town, and many people told me that if I change the glass I risk to get water in it.. and I don't really want this. Well.. the good part of the everything is that cannot be seen. You must watch very close to realize that the glass is damaged! I opened the case and I saw a Miyota movement 0S60 (if i remember well) the same used in a Citizen.. well I don't remember the model but much more expensive so, what can I say.. I don't think is fake. Everything is functional on it, the chronograph and the ruler is very fun! The reading is clear, and for the price I paid I don't regret anything. The leather strap is more soft now. I use it in water few times and I don't think is very durable.. but who cares? I will get another one.. I love this watch.. and the precision in the winter time..is fantastic.. I mean..maybe nobody will believe me that I fix it 3 months ago and is precise on the second as the site I'm using.. BEST buy I ever had.. Merry Christmas friends and use Casio if you can't afford another watches.. they don't let you down!


----------

